# Single Women Summer Get Together/Picnic - SATURDAY 23rd JULY, Guildford - UPDATE



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Am posting this in both Singles areas...all welcome   

Summer Get Together at my mum's place near Guildford. Large garden and plenty of kids' toys (let's just hope the weather is good!)

Pls vote for preferred date. Note we could also do Sunday 24th July or possibly the weekend of 30-31 July but it only lets me have 5 options...

Once we've agreed a date and know who is coming, we can agree who brings what...might even be nice to do a BBQ if the weather is good   

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suiyt that is v kind of your mum to offer to host, I'd able to go to any date so won't vote and go with the flow

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Have voted for the Saturdays, since public transport offers more choices.


A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

What a lovely idea.

xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Awesome I will be thoroughly pregnant by then and guildford is only 6 miles away.  I'm away at the beginning of July (celebrating the 4th in the US with my parents) but happy to do the end.

Thanks for arranging this Suity!

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks like a lovely idea Suity, thank you.  Be nice to have a meet close to home.

I can't do the weekends of 23rd or 30th but can do before or after.  

Let me know what date you come  up with and I can book off work.

Love Bambiboo x


----------



## bingbong

Fab idea, look forward to it! Haven't voted as yet as currently am pretty flexible.

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

I would love to try and come to this if the days suit...although I'm not sure if it's a bit ambitious of me as Guildford is at least 2 hours away. But it would be so lovely to meet up with everyone.


----------



## ameliacooper

Suity

thanks for hosting this - we'd love to come - any date is fine by me

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Any date is good for me!!    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Sima

Hi Suity

You are a brave lady.  Thanks to you and your mum for offering to host.

I would love to come along.  I can't wait to see all the new little additions to our group.  I can make any of those dates so am happy to go with the majority.

Sima x


----------



## aweeze

Hi Suity 

We would like to come but E is having problems with travel sickness. I'm hoping that it's linked to his ears which is predominantly a winter thing. Will watch out for the date and if it's one we can do and he seems to be travelling better, will let you know nearer the time if that's OK. 

Lou
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lovely, glad so many of you are interested in coming along   

Sima - it is fab to see you posting again, I hope you are doing well, and it will be good to catch up over the summer (if you are interested, we've a London meet on 22nd May - check out the thread and come along   )

Lou - hope E's travel sickness resolves itself so we can see you too, and meet little F

will confirm a date shortly, am also trying to arrange naming ceremony for twins during July so just need to make sure the 2 events are spaced out or my mum will be suffering from visitor/catering overload   

more details soon!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lovely of your parents Suity! 


Would love to come but not sure wha;ts happening work wise ...... can't see past end of nose at the moment!
   


Mini x


----------



## kylecat

We would love to come along Suity - thanks for organising! 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## LoubyLou42

Hi Suity - hope everything is going well with you and the new arrivals!

Would love to come - am easy on dates so will fit in with everyone else.

Really looking forward to meeting you all.

LoubyLou


----------



## starbuck

Suity - we would love to come.  Have voted for the first 4 dates but may be able to do the other dates in July. 

thanks.
Starbuck


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Having juggled a few family events etc in July, it looks like Sat 23rd is best for us
Apologies if this does not suit everyone, hopefully as many of you as possible can make it

Will start a new thread to make a list of who is coming and what people can bring (picnic food basically!) nearer the time, but for now please put the date in your diaries   

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

It's in my diary!   
Thanks Suitcase
GIA Tooxx


----------



## kylecat

Sat 23rd should be fine with us - I finish school the day before!! x

Thanks again Suity for organising this and for your mum who is prepared to have her house overtaken by hoards of people!


----------



## RichmondLass

Count me in!
RLx


----------



## Bambiboo

Sounds lovely Suity, thank you.  Im not going to be able to make that date though as its my parents ruby wedding party that day.  Next time though!!

xx


----------



## LoubyLou42

23rd is fine for me too - looking forward to it and fingers crossed for a fine day!

Loubylou


----------



## aweeze

Just a question (probably a silly one) based on KK's post which might sway whether we can risk the journey (thinking of car sickness) - if school finishes the day before, is the M25 likely to be chocca with people rushing off on hols?


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Ladies - we can make it!!  Count me and Lana in.

EM


----------



## cocochanel1

Suity it is my Mother's 70th birthday party on July 23rd so I'm very sorry that we won't be able to make it  
Coco xxx


----------



## Maisie3

Hi

I'm a newbie to the Single Women thread - could I come along - my son Matty may be with me or not depending on if he's with Dad that weekend - just planning on a DS cycle so loads of questions and lovely as ever to meet people in the same boat.

Maisie

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

of course, the more the merrier - the garden is large! (just    for good weather!)

more details nearer the time 
Suitcase
x


----------



## mcclean

Suitcase of dreams,  your mum is "fabulous" for allowing so many people into her home/garden.

May I come along?  

I don't have a bump or children yet so I'll arrive on my lonesome.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Suity

Hope you and the boys are well - work schedual allowing I would love to join everyone if there is room for a little one!

Thank you so much for organising, Krissi xx


----------



## Sarana37

Hi Suity, 


lovely to meet you today at the London get together, and I'm hoping I will be able to make it for the picnic on July 23. I'll be driving from north London and am happy to give a lift to anyone who needs one (space permitting of course), 


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## Damelottie

We shall be coming along please


----------



## Fraggles

I am so looking forward to it already. But the weather forecasters tell us that we are due one of the hottest summers so my definition is that summer starts in July.

xx


----------



## LoubyLou42

I'm looking forward to it to... PLEEEEEASE let me know what I can do/bring nearer the time   

LoubyLou


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Suity

Haven't had a chance to read the whole thread yet but picnic sounds a great idea (and thanks to your mum as well!)  Please could you count us in?  LO will be 3 by then - can't believe it  

As LoubyLou says, do let me know what we can bring nearer the time  

B xx


----------



## sweet1

Could I put my name down please Suity? I am very much looking forward to meeting everyone again. Will be happy to bring along anything


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Would those who are definitely planning to come along please PM me their email address. I can then send out directions/contact numbers etc via email which will save me doing lots of separate PMs on here
We can also discuss via email who brings what etc

And also FYI to those coming from a distance, my next door neighbour runs a small B&B - I have not checked their availability but if anyone wants more info, let me know and will see if it's an option   

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

so far I have confirmed:

caramac
fraggles
sweetsa
bingbong
indekiwi
kylekat
ameliacooper
bethany915

anyone else planning to come along please PM me your email address so I can send out directions etc...this is a public site so I won't be putting any details here   

you are very welcome whatever stage you are at - thinking, trying, pregnant, or with little one(s) already   

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Please include me Suity. You got my details rlx


----------



## aweeze

Suity - I'm still tentatively hoping to come so please can you send me the details. You have my email addy. 

Lou
X


----------



## Damelottie

Yes, please include us. Do you need me 'e' mail address again?

LL xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No, that's fine Llot, I have it   

so that's: 
caramac
fraggles
sweetsa
bingbong
indekiwi
kylekat
ameliacooper
bethany915
Llot
aweeze (tentative)
cem
upsy
GIAToo
richmondlass
DawnCWUK

any more takers? good job my mum has a large garden    now we just need to wish for a sunny day!
away for long weekend from tomorrow morning, will send out email next week when back   
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

can i be a tentative for a little while suity?  I feel like i just want to get passed the 12 week mark before i really plan or do anything as I just can't totally relax at the mo.

GGx


----------



## Fraggles

GG ARe you 7 weeks at the mo?


----------



## greatgazza

i think i'm 9 weeks on friday.  not totally sure cos didn't get report from scan on monday and the first scan dated me two days earlier than dr gorgy calculated.  so today i'm around 8w 5 d

GGx


----------



## Fraggles

GG how time pasts quickly so by my reckoning it could be Xmas day?

x


----------



## greatgazza

the EDD from the first scan says 15/1/12 but i gather twins generally come earlier....?

GGx


----------



## Fraggles

I would definitely say don't be the one to volunteer to cook Xmas dinner.


----------



## greatgazza

no way jose.  if i can plan it right i'll even have someone whose job it is to pass me the remote control.

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, early January at the latest GG...

and of course fine to stay tentative - PM me your email address anyway so I can include you on the email but no worries if you can't make it

Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck

We are coming too suity.  Think you have my email address already.  


Starbuck
x


----------



## Chowy

Suity

I am hoping to come, if you can e-mail me your address I can sort out how long it will take us and then sort out if we are going to stay down there, am going to try and work it around seeing my friend in Cornwall.

Thanks

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Suity

I was emailing Southern Angel the other day and she said she might be interested in coming.  Maybe you can put her as a tentative?  I will PM you her email address as she apparently doesn't find much time for FF at the moment!

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hello all,
just to let you know I'll send out an email in the next day or two when I've recovered from my long weekend away!

Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

So sorry that I will miss this as we will be at my mother's 70th birthday garden party. Sounds like you will have a great time at the lovely Suitys. Have a drink/cup of green tea for me. Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

coco - we will miss you, but let's arrange a mini get together soon 

have sent an email out today to the following people who are def/tentatively coming:
        
Caramac          
Fraggles          
sweetsa          
bingbong        
indekiwi          
kylekat            
ameliacooper  
bethany915    
cem              
upsydaisy      
GIAToo          
richmondlass  
aweeze        
greatgazza    
Dawncuk       
Llot              
loubylou42  
prettybrowneyes 
Sima        
Sarana        
southernangel  
morrigan    
starbuck    
chowy      

PM me if you didn't get the mail or if you are not on the list and want to be   
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Hi Ladies


Just wondering if anyone is going to the picnic who is anywhere near Hastings ( ie East Sussex or Kent area)? I can't go unfortunately but have bought a few things from Suity. If someone could collect them and then I could pick them up, that would be great.    


Please PM me if you think this might be possible
Many thanks
Misti


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Suity,


Is it possible for me to join in even at this late date? I'd absolutely love to join you all.


I also completely understand if it's a bit too late for me to join in now...


Minnie xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Minnie - no of course not too late - you're welcome to come along   
PM me your email address so I can send you details and directions etc

Suitcase
x


----------



## Minnie35

Yay thanks Suity! Looking forward to seeing you all!  PM coming up. Minnie x


----------



## Suemagoo

Hi Suitcase,

I've been reading your posts - a lot from the start because so much about your situation chimes with mine except that you are much further on! I'm pregnant with twins (coming up to 21 weeks - scan next Monday and I will find out the sexes!) and single - and like you, going it alone with family support. 
I'd also love to come on the 23rd and seeing Minnie has asked so late I now dare to - could you fit one more in? - please don't worry if you can't - if not perhaps we can meet at another time - I'm not very far away in Lancing in West Sussex.

Best wishes, Sarah


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah, 

hi, think we may even have exchanged PMs at some point along the way? congratulations on the twins!

and yes, you're welcome on the 23rd...we're keeping everything crossed for dry weather so we can be out in the garden anyway (it's a big garden!) and even if not, am sure there's room for one more...PM me your email address and I will send you details/directions etc

Suitcase
x


----------



## MistyLake

Hi Suity,


Is it possible to add us a possible too? Hopefully we will be able to join you, and would love to meet your little boys after the tough journey that you have had.


Misty Lake


----------



## suitcase of dreams

misty - PM me your email address   
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

So disappointed to miss this picnic. It is my mothers 70th birthday party the same day. 
I hope you all have a lovely time. I feel I'm really missing out on seeing old friends and meeting new ones. 

Suity thanks for your email I'm sorry I haven't replied yet. One of the dates you suggest will be fine I'm sure. I'll email this week. 

Love Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

we'll miss you too Coco    but there will be other get-togethers, and if this one is a success I might make it an annual event (just don't tell my mum!)

no worries re email, just let me know, will be lovely to catch up   
Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Suity - was just thinking about parking next Saturday - last time there were only a few of us!! Is it a case of just parking along the lane where your mum's house is? Sorry if I've missed this info in one of the e mails - some of them were going into the junk mail! 
Looking forward to it and hoping for a better weekend weather wise than the one we've just had!   
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

hello all,


I am a very latecomer to the picnic, but Suity has very kindly said I can join even though I'll probably not get there until 2pm, hopefully still in time to have a squidge of some of those lovely babies   


Really look forward to putting names to faces.


Lxxx


----------



## Damelottie

I shall now be bringing trifle and something else instead of cake    

Sorry if that was a bit random


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I am really sorry but I am not able to come but I am sure that you will all have a wonderful day

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhhhhh


----------



## Fraggles

Damelottie I am also random so fine by me. xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Just remembered we were sorting the food via 'e' mail


----------



## suitcase of dreams

no probs Damelottie - trifle sounds fab - via email or FF   

JJ - you'll be missed, hope you are doing OK and that things start to work out for you soon   

will send a final email towards the end of the week re parking etc - am checking with neighbour to see if we can use up their space too. hope you're all keeping your fingers crossed for dry weather   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Just wanted to say hope the weather holds out tomorrow and that you all have a good day!!!

Sharry xx


----------



## lulumead

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow....fingers crossed for sunshine or at least no rain   
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Great to meet everyone again.  Thanks so much Suity and your mum.  It was a fantastic day!

Dawn


----------



## lulumead

I agree! Lovely to meet you all, feel like there were loads of people I didn't get to speak to at all!!


A very very big THANK YOU to Suity and Mum for hosting...hope you haven't got too much clearing up to do.


What a fab bunch of ladies and babies.
xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Yes lovely day.  Also loads I didn't speak to but i was a bit nervous as only my second meet so I tended to stick to the few I had met before   but i did speak to some new ones too.

Thank you so much suity and to your mum too, so good of her to let us invade her house like that!!

GG xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Thanks so much for yours and your mums hospitality - a fantastic location too. Loved meeting old friends and meeting new ones. And single mums rock.

x


----------



## morrigan

I had a lovely day great to meet up with people and meet up with people I've not met before. All the children were so lovely.

Big thankyou to suitcase and her mum for being such great hosts and so welcoming.


----------



## caramac

Totally echo what's been said...a massive thank you to Suity and her lovely mum for hosting. Sorry we had to rush off and didn't help at all with clearing up! 

It was so nice to meet up with many of you "in real life" and also to meet the gorgeous kids!

I'll ping an email around to everyone when I've got the photos I took ready to view.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

lovely to see you all today, what a fab day - weather was kind to us and I've never seen so much food and drink in one place   

hope everyone enjoyed it, I know I did, I only wish I'd had time to really talk to people...the trouble with hosting is you rarely get time to properly talk   

hope to see everyone again soon, must get to bed now - am exhausted!

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Glad today went well,  been thinking of you all and wishing we could have made it.  Suity hope the boys sleep well tonight so you can get some rest, you must be exhausted!

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

We had a wonderful time, was just so good to meet so many singlies. Suity and your mum you did an amazing job, perfect location (and good job the weather held out!) and all so organised. You looked after us all so well   

It was so good to see so many of us, sorry that there were some that I didn't get to talk to and thanks to all who gave Topsy and Tim cuddles (and bounces).

bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Another echo of previous posts, thanks so much Laura and Laura's mum for being amazing hosts to so many people - incredibly generous and kind of you both to allow us all to invade your house and garden for the day.  So lovely to finally meet your little boys too.   


Some1, we missed you and your cherubs.    


It was fabulous to meet so many FFs old and new, and I'm sorry there were a few people with whom I didn't have a chance to chat.  Many thanks to all those (and yes, there were several) who helped to mind Alvina on her scavenging travels today - both she and Poppet are now sleeping contentedly upstairs.  


A-Mx


----------



## upsydaisy

Huge thanks to Suitcase and her mum   


We had a lovely time.  It was great to see so many single mummies and single mummies to be all in one place.
E informs me she was having fun in the bushes with Poppet   .


Also huge thanks to Karasin for getting us there   
Upsyxxx


----------



## aweeze

Ditto ditto and ditto from us too! 

E had a fab time - in fact I barely saw him all day and I think that is the first time he has ever been tree climbing (thanks to a rapid induction programme from Inde's poppet!). 

Apologies to any who ended up with a screaming F in their arms - very clingy at the moment and a massive thank you to those who entertained and tolerated him! 

It's always lovely to see old faces and have a catch up (however brief sometimes), good to add more faces to names and widen the circle and an absolute joy to see some very special children playing together.

Thanks again Suity, and to your Mum for your joint hospitality (and the doggy bag that I managed to come away with!!!!)   

Lou

P.S. Very pleased to announce that E managed both ways vomit free! Hurray for sea bands!!!!!


----------



## karasin

Cheers Suity and Suity's mum from me and my little man too - we had a great time.
Great to meet everyone - faces and names!!
K xx


----------



## RichmondLass

I think I managed to talk to a handful of people! Thanks to Suity and her mum for a fantastic event and the weather was truly kind to us. Was lovely to see lots of mums and babies in one place! Rlxx


----------



## sweet1

Thank you Suitcase and your mum for a lovely afternoon. It was lovely to see old and new faces.


----------



## ElsieMay

Thanks again to Suitcase - Lana had a lovely time.  She got up this morning and asked to go back to the picnic and her new friends!  Seemed happy with a trip to Whipsnade Zoo though!!

EM


----------



## upsydaisy

ElsieM - My goodness you two do get about! Poor E had to make do with Sainsbury's  . 
To those of you who've seen the wonderful pics the caption for the picture of me and E is "go and play with the other children or else"  . I was telling her this morning how nice it is to make new friends and how I'd like her to make lots of new friends, she replied " I can make lots of new friends mummy... out of play dough"    
Upsyxxx


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou so so much Suity (and mum!) for the most wonderful day yesterday. It was simply lovely to see old friends and new faces all in one place. Seeing all those wonderful mums, mums to be and beautiful, confident children was fab. What a fantastic job we are all doing singlehandedly and we should never forget that.   
Caramac - thanks so much for the beautiful photos you took - they are lovely and so kind of you to take the time to share them all. We have produced some very gorgeous and photogenic children between us! 
Thanks also to Poppet, E, and all the other 'bigger' boys and girls who helped to entertain my very lively two year old. He was still talking about the 'forest' on the way home.   
Lastly, big thanks to Chowy and Chowy Pup for being excellent company at the hotel on Saturday night (and thanks Chowy for rescuing KK in the swimming pool!!!!)   
Love to all and here's to our next meet up!!  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## caramac

No probs about the pictures! I really enjoyed it! Just wished I could have been able to take more, but J was a tad grumpy about being out of his routine and I didn't feel that I could just dump him on someone when he was grizzling so much!

Upsy - love E's comment about 'making' friends!


----------



## cocochanel1

So glad you all had a lovely time. We were sorry to miss it. 
Caramac I would love to see the pictures, are they on the ******** page? Coco xxx


----------



## Chowy

Suity and Mum thanks again for a wonderful day, Pup has never had so much unhealthy food he thought all of his Christmas's had come at once.  I am glad that between him and the chocolate tray bake he entertained quite a few people   .  He did look picture!  Pup also had a great time playing with the BIG BOYS in the woods as well as eating crisps and tray bake   .

Lovely to meet your boys Suity and obviously the new faces we hadnt met before.

Kylecat it was great to extend the weekend further and the boys just loved playing together.  Really enjoyed it hon-thanks.

Some1 we did miss you and your little ones, hope you are doing alright and that we can see you all soon.

Thanks again Suity and Mum

Chowy and Pup


----------



## GIAToo

Said it on ********, but thanks a lot to Suity and her Mum.

Thanks too to those who gave me things.   

To be honest I didn't feel like coming as been so down about my cousin's death, but I know life goes on and I look forward to when I have my baby and caramac takes some fab pictures of him/her!    It is great to meet all those fab single Mums and mums-to-be who understand you and why you've taken this journey.

Lots of love to all
GIA Tooxx

GIA Tooxx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you once again suity, to you and your amazing mum for hosting such a lovely, relaxed - and delicious day!


it was really wonderful to be amongst such wonderful women and children, really an inspiration.  we're so lucky to have this little world we're a part of.


looking forward to the next one already.


lol


bpxx


----------



## starbuck

Suity thanks again to you and her mum for hosting - you did a fantastic job.  I hope you have eaten the fruit I accidentally left behind!

We had a lovely day - was so nice to see so many together.  mental note for next time though is to not leave starbaby sleeping anyway near well meaning toddlers!

Starbuck


----------

